# civil engineer



## elvinpadua2011 (Dec 19, 2019)

hi
i am a diploma holder in civil engineering from India with 12 years experience what i have to do mirgrate to NZ


----------



## NZdrmz (Jul 31, 2018)

elvinpadua2011 said:


> hi
> i am a diploma holder in civil engineering from India with 12 years experience what i have to do mirgrate to NZ


First check if you are able to claim 160 or more points. If yes, get your education assessed from NZQA. Give English language test. File EOI and wait for selection. Once ITA is received, lodge your application.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Get an NZ skilled permanent job offer, then apply for a visa otherwise you may have to spend up to a year here on your own trying to get a skilled job offer assuming you are offered a 12 month job search visa.


----------



## elvinpadua2011 (Dec 19, 2019)

how can i check my points?


----------



## elvinpadua2011 (Dec 19, 2019)

how can i get a job offer ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

elvinpadua2011 said:


> how can i check my points?


Via the immigration nz website. 
https://www.immigration.govt.nz/new...-information/tools/points-indicator-smc-28aug


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

elvinpadua2011 said:


> how can i get a job offer ?


Search vacancies, apply and be successful. 

Sign up with a recruitment agent and hope they find you positions and get you interviews leading to a job offer.

Visit nz and try to get a job in person.


----------

